# BMW Making an Mi4… i4M? iM4? A Performance EV!



## icanthelpit (Sep 17, 2020)

That grill looks like a Soyuz docking hatch!


----------



## az-bimmer (Mar 23, 2007)

The Tesla killer is coming


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

I can wait until they get rid of the grill. In the meantime I have no range problems on my 530e.


----------

